# Kitchen Remodel Color question



## alexjoe (Jun 10, 2013)

Kitchen of the house is really important area and need to be decorated well and also using light color put a lot of impact on it.


----------



## arvinboy (Jun 22, 2014)

Light and gray color are very good color combination for kitchen. Old brown color is also great for kitchen floor.


----------



## arlenelm (Jul 4, 2014)

I suggest using light colors for kitchen. Which color is dependent on persons preferences. Some likes white , someone else likes yellow.


----------



## AlvinJackso (Jun 28, 2014)

Grey tiles on the platform and dark maroon tile on the wall looks great in the kitchen. In my opinion it is the best combination for a kitchen.


----------

